# Pros and Cons...?



## puffinator888

Hi everybody!

I've never owned a Maltese before, but I want to adopt in the near future, hopefully =]

I just wanted your opinion about the pros and cons of the Maltese breed. What's the best and worst part of owning a Maltese?

Thanks!


----------



## gatiger40

Hi and welcome!

The pro's are this is the sweetest and most loving breed of dog ever! They want to please and will do anything for your positive love and attention. They love to cuddle and kiss and sit in your lap or at the very least right next to you. They want to be with you every second of the day. They are playful and curious and smart. 

Depending on what your personality is like, the being with you every second of the day could be a con, but I love being needed.

They need to alot of grooming care and that could be a con, but I look at it as even more bonding time togeather.

O.K. for me there is no Con. I love this breed and every silly, little loveable thing they do!!!!!!! :wub: :wub: 

p.s. they own you, you don't own them. haha

Stephanie


----------



## luvmyfurbaby

Pros:

Cuddly
Beautiful
Attentive
Needy
Lovable
Smart
Indepth soulful eyes
Playful
Curious
Crazy
Protective
Pleasing
Funny
Did I say beautiful?????


Cons:
Tear stains (not all)
Grooming (if kept long)
Weak Kneecaps (not all)
Picky eaters (not all)

I love this breed and I love my two...the are my furkids the only difference between them and a human baby is they can't talk.


----------



## Alvar's Mom

pro: best breed ever! they are the sweetest, most loving, smart, funny, cute dogs in the universe!

con: ummm, none!

Seriously, the only cons I could think of would be: 1. grooming, if you don't want to spend a bunch of time grooming then go another route 2. they do like to bark, it's very cute at first (kinda a squeek when they're tiny) but they can get carried away sometimes :blush: 

They are fabulous companions, I love my Alvar more than anything! Good Luck, and if you need suggestions for breeders this is a good spot to ask!


----------



## bellaratamaltese

Pros- 
best small dog EVER
adorable
loyal
beautiful
easy travelers

Cons - 
Well, not many. 
They can bark like someone mentioned but a water bottle works beautifully
Potty training can be a bit challanging, esp if you aren't totally on top of it

If you have a maltese, be sure you like being stopped in the street and in stores, because they attract HUGE amounts of attention!


----------



## dr.jaimie

pros......everyone has anyone said the best dog ever!!!! 

cons....u will spend all ur money spoiling them!


makesure you are prepared before you purchase a maltese...research breeders and you are doing great by researching about the breed


----------



## carrie

pros:
maltese are beautiful, loyal, intelligent, funny (i'm constantly entertained), best of all, loving... :wub: 

cons:
malts are high maintenance.
they require time consuming grooming care, tend to be clingy, can be picky eaters, can be head strong and i find i can't help but spend a great deal of money on them.


----------



## The A Team

Maltese are the most sweet, lovable, crazy, wonderful dogs ever. The pros out weigh the cons by a mile.

Ok, maybe you'll want two....so maybe a con would be that it would cost twice as much??? :innocent:


----------



## coco

[attachment=25762:spoiled_..._welcome.jpg]

Everything about them is a pro in my book except for one thing.
You will never want to leave this dog to go on vacation unless a family member or very good friend can keep them.


----------



## Bijousmom

I only wish that I had known about this breed many years ago. I hate the thought of going on vacation without him.

This is the web site that helped me decide on this wonderful breed. I hope that it helps. :grouphug: 

http://www.pedigree.com/community/selectAD...electadog%2Easp


----------



## MandyMc65

I did a lot of research on little dogs before I decided on a Maltese. I picked them mainly because all the books said they don't seem to stray, love attention, and always want to be with you!! I've found all that to be true. Also, Jax isn't very "talkative" so the barking I don't think is necessarily always the case with them. 

The only con I can possibly see is the grooming, if you aren't prepared for it. If you don't want to spend at least every other day brushing him, and wiping the face daily to not allow the tear stains then they probably aren't for you. But I definitely think that the grooming is completely worth it because they are so sweet and absolutely adorable! :wub:


----------



## Carla

I agree with everything that others have said, however please keep in mind that your dog will have his/her own personality that may or may not fit into pro's and con's listed. For instance, Shotzi's not a barker. She also doggy door trained in a few days and has never had an accident since. I keep her hair short so grooming takes about 5 minutes each day.

Having said that, I think it would be difficult to find a Malt that didn't want to be with you 24/7 or an owner that didn't indulge them with things they really don't need. I'm the first to admit guilt on this one. :blush: 


Carla & Shotzi


----------



## Missy&Maggie

I agree with everyone else sentiments completely! Maltese are loving lil fun dogs!!! They are also very addicting!!! :biggrin: It just depends on what you are looking for in a dog. I know that tear staining drives some people crazy. My boyfriend was not really excited about getting a toy breed in general and did not like how Maltese tear stain. Yet now that we have Maggie he does really mind. Her tear staining is minimal. As for size, he has realized that big or small a dog is still a dog. Maltese are great lil companion dogs! You are on Spoiled Maltese, so you are in the company of Maltese lovers!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: Good luck with your decision! This forum is full of great Maltese info.!!!


----------



## msmagnolia

Good for you for doing some research before deciding which breed is for you. I love my maltese. I agree with virtually all of the pros that have already been mentioned. Personally I love their hair, their portability (flying IN the cabin of the plane), and the fact that they don't shed. There are a few cons but mostly they relate to your situation. Do you have young kids? More specifically, do you have children who like to rough house? Maltese tend to be a bit more fragile than their relatives the Bichon or Havanese. They like a walk, but aren't going to be able to run along with you while you go for a 5 mile run. They have a predisposition to several different health issues - some pretty serious and others which are correctable. 

Most importantly they are a long term commitment - plan for 15 years or more. They are wonderful little pups!


----------



## Ladysmom

Do your research on any breeds you are considering and then choose the breed based upon the best fit with your lifestyle and family (if any). Try not to base it on looks alone, although those of us here sure think Maltese are the prettiest out there!

Seriously, though, if you need a slightly larger dog because you have small children or just need one a little sturdier, a Havenese or Bichon is a great choice as Ms. Magnolia said. 

Whatever breed you choose, make sure you get your puppy from a a responsible breeder, not pets shops, internet breeders (like puppyfind, nextday pets), or backyard breeders (local people who advertise in your newspaper). Make sure your puppy comes from a responsible breeder who screens for the genetic conditions each breed is prone to, does all the proper testing before, knows the breed and what the standard is, and is breeding to produce dogs that look and act like it. If you go to our Breeders section, you will find lots of information about how to find a responsible breeders and recommendations for breeders in many different areas of the country.

Keep in mind that Maltese from reputable breeders are not cheap. Females start at about $2,000 aand males are about half that. Beware of "bargain puppies" from backyard breeders or internet breeders who will cost much more over their lifetime in vet bills.

If you decide a Maltese is the right breed for you, let us know and we will be glad to help with any questions you have or if you are having trouble figuring out if a breeder is responsible or not. We have many members here who can recommend breeders they have personally gotten puppies from or can steer you away from a breeder they may have had a bad experience with.


----------



## 2maltese4me

Love the portability factor....can easily travel via plane or car.
Love that most hotels will take them because they're under 10lbs.
Love that they live a loooooong life compared to other breeds.
Love that they dont shed.
Love that they have very little health issues....particularly my guys. Cooper will be 5 in Jan and has yet to even have so much as an ear infection. :thumbsup: Gracie is 2 and has only ever had a bout of diarrhea.
Love that they literally make no extra work for me around the house.
Love that they are SWEET as pie.
Love their silky soft coats.....really just love the breed in general.

Cons for me personally....and specifically directed to Gracie. *Seperation anxiety*. She suffers horribly, even with Cooper around. I dont even know if its a con, but it upsets me and breaks my heart...so for me I guess it is a con. 

Other than that...I dont mind the grooming I guess because I expected it before I got them. I really have no complaints...they're just about a perfect breed if you ask me. :biggrin:


----------



## wagirl98665

Pros....Everything you could ever want in a little dog...the best of the best!!

Cons...I spend a fortune every month in grooming...wish I could do it myself or should say have the courage to try and do it myself.


----------



## phesty

I don't have anything to add for the pros and cons, because everyone else has really summed it up quite nicely. I would recommend Dog Breed Info as a great website with lots of information about different breeds. They also have a "find the right breed for you" quiz that can help you narrow down your search.

Good luck and I'm glad to hear that you're doing your research beforehand. You should also consider rescuing a dog. There are many purebred dogs in shelters and rescues around the country. It's not for everyone, but it's very rewarding for those who do.


----------



## Cosy

Pros: As the others have said. THe best little dog ever if you are looking for

a dog that can travel easily, loves you, and won't shed all over your furniture!

Cons: You don't want to leave them. They're also grooming time and dollars intensive. Whether you keep them in longer coat or short, grooming is a must.


----------



## dogloverx3

Pros - sunny personality , fun , active and lovable
Cons - they only come in WHITE  
Sarah


----------



## kiki & pippin's mom

"Cons - they only come in WHITE  "

:wub: White!?! But oooh! There is a member here that 'colors' her pup's hair...and it looks sooooo cool! (Temporary, I beleive) Where is she? I wanna see more painted pics!!!!

Well, in my opinion, Maltese are PERFECT ANGELS (or _Ghosts_ at dusk when we walk the neighborhood in the simi-darkness!) and they will love you and love you and love you some more,.... and of course you will love 'em right back!


----------



## wooflife

Hi, 

I have a maltese and love and adore her for all the reasons everyone else has said. I would not trade her for the world. I love to play with her hair and put the bows in. 

There is one other dog I would suggest investigating along with the maltese. A havanese. The breed is similar in size and temperment the coat is a bit different and comes more colors. 

I have one of each. :biggrin: 

Leslie


----------



## giselle79

Pros: Lovely, nice looking, intelligent and with great trouble solving skills. Just a training session with Maxi and I have anecdotes to talk for a week. B) Really cool lil guy.

Cons: I cannot put limits to the time I spent with my baby. :wub: spoiling, playing, feeding, grooming.


----------



## lynda

Pros The most lovable, affectionate, loyal sweet things God put on this earth.

Cons for me. They are like potato chips. You can't have just one. :biggrin:


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Pro -- everything that everyone has already mentioned.

Con -- I want every one that I see!!! :aktion033:


----------



## Puppy79

I know this is a VERY old thread but I thought I'd add my two cents in since it came up in a search I did and I thought some people on the forum might have some things to add to this thread since it is a question I always get asked and I'm sure you do too!

Pros: This dog is the most LOVING, responsive and kind dog I've ever seen. I grew up with a bunch of different big dogs (golden retriever, collie, terrier (ok not so big), and a mixed dog) and my Maltese is the nicest, sweetest, most responsive and loving dog I've ever encountered. They are really great company and give you kisses all the time! Also, I have to say (and maybe I'm biased but I really do think this) that these dogs are about the cutest dogs you will ever see. If you think of the quintessential cute puppy it is a Maltese - they are just ADORABLE. He does bark, but less than other small dogs I've seen and (though not the SMARTEST dog I've ever seen) he is pretty gosh darn smart. He learns quickly and knows so many tricks and commands. He's my lovebug. Also, he doesn't shed and his breath always smells fine to me!

Cons: Mainly the grooming - wow, I had no idea it would be this much work grooming my pup. He's absolutely BEAUTIFUL and 90% of people on the street stop me to tell me how pretty or cute he is and want to pet him (which is nice, but annoying in its own way when he's out for a walk!), but the grooming is really about 30 min-1.5 hours/day for me. I comb him, brush him, wash his face, blow dry him and make sure his paws are clean. On top of this they are very small and please do not underestimate the possibility you could step on your pup. I did once and I'm sooo lucky I didn't hurt him badly. 

Overall I would HIGHLY recommend getting this breed. I love my fur pup , I brought him to visit my parents (who ONLY like BIG dogs) and they are now considering getting a Maltese. If you want a companion dog and don't mind the grooming (which is really worth it for the beautiful coat) this is a wonderful dog, but if you'll leave the dog all day and want a dog that can really entertain itself this might not be the right dog for you.


----------



## pipthemaltese

*Do it!*

Maltese are the best breed of dog that I have owned (and the tiniest!) They are full of character, SO loving and make you laugh each and every day. They need little exercise (compared to a larger breed like spaniels) and you can take them more or less anywhere... The cute factor can win over most restaurante owners! They are hard work however, so as long as you can put in the time and effort they will reward you ten times over. 
Hard work = 
Daily grooming (and I mean DAILY!)
Clingy (I think this is often due to owners 'babying' their beloved dogs. I was SO determined and well educated to ensure this didn't happen...best laid plans?!)
VERY quick to bark (and very slow to stop!)
+ you will be stopped EVERY time you go out in public!

Make an educated decision based upon how much love and attention you can give your pup. Should you decide that this is possible you will not be disappointed! Hope this helps!
Ps if it helps at all...I loved my first one so much, I had to get another!


----------



## shellbeme

The pros are they are just the best dogs on the face of the planet...

What? 

Don't look at me like that, it's not like I'm biased. 

The only real con I can come up with is that I really feel like they are a lot of work to potty train. Even my second pup, who has been much easier than the first, I don't expect to be fully trustworthy in the potty department till a year old. I've delt with mutts before and pomeranians, and never seen dogs that take so long.

I still think they are worth it though.


----------



## zooeysmom

Pros: 

Adorable
Beautiful
One of the most loving breeds
Loyal, devoted to owner
Highly intelligent
Portable

Cons:

Can be very barky
Can be very hard to housebreak
*Very* expensive to maintain (grooming, more vet bills than average breed, tend to need frequent dentals, etc.)
Prone to health problems (allergies, luxating patellas, liver problems, etc.)
Can have separation anxiety


----------



## pippersmom

Pros: Everything everyone else said 

Cons: Be warned.....you will love this dog more than you ever thought was possible. Sometimes it will almost bring you to tears because you just love them so much! :wub::wub::wub:


----------

